# Virtual races.



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

For those of you with those new years resolutions that you know you'll fall short of sometime  Like we all do.

How about K9 Trail Times Virtual Races.

£10 a month, the money goes to a different charity each month. And all you need to do is enter, send proof of your time, distance via email and at the end of the month, you receive a medal for your efforts.

I've entered! Find out more here:

http://www.k9trailsports.co.uk/virtual-events.html


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Saw this on FB before christmas. Fab idea!
Really want to go for the 5km but think Jan will be "any distance" for us while we get back into the swing of things.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Geolgrad said:


> Saw this on FB before christmas. Fab idea!
> Really want to go for the 5km but think Jan will be "any distance" for us while we get back into the swing of things.


Well you have til the end of January to get up to 5km


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

SLB said:


> Well you have til the end of January to get up to 5km


How sad is this but I put a schedule together last night on how we can up the distance to 5km. Looks like mid Feb we should be there.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Geolgrad said:


> How sad is this but I put a schedule together last night on how we can up the distance to 5km. Looks like mid Feb we should be there.


As sad as me working out a training schedule


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Bumping this!


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

All signed up and putting the mileage in for January's race. Doing the "any distance" this month.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

@Gemmaa something you could do?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Geolgrad said:


> All signed up and putting the mileage in for January's race. Doing the "any distance" this month.


You do realise you can only enter 1 distance from 1 run.. not all your runs combined. Unless I read the rules wrong.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

SLB said:


> @Gemmaa something you could do?


I'm hoping to do it in February , all my routes are under water and thick, deep mud at the moment.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Gemmaa said:


> I'm hoping to do it in February , all my routes are under water and thick, deep mud at the moment.


But they're the best ones!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

SLB said:


> But they're the best ones!


I beg to differ


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Gemmaa said:


> I beg to differ


Not knee deep, you can so totally do it - extra effort points


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

SLB said:


> Not knee deep, you can so totally do it - extra effort points


Okay, you win  I'll do the 'any distance' later on today  at least it's frosty


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

SLB said:


> You do realise you can only enter 1 distance from 1 run.. not all your runs combined. Unless I read the rules wrong.


Yeah I know but the more runs I get in the more choice I have come submission day


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Next month we're definitely aiming for 5km, we only did 1.19miles in 13:52 minutes, this morning :Shy. 
We got chased by two Labradors, and running on frozen mud actually wasn't as great as I thought :Nurse but at least we're back in it!

Thank you @SLB, you're a good kick up the backside!


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Gemmaa said:


> Next month we're definitely aiming for 5km, we only did 1.19miles in 13:52 minutes, this morning :Shy.
> We got chased by two Labradors, and running on frozen mud actually wasn't as great as I thought :Nurse but at least we're back in it!
> 
> Thank you @SLB, you're a good kick up the backside!


Its a good start. That was my pace when I started again after 2 weeks off at Christmas. Pace it picking up slowly week by week


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

I dont fall short on my new years resolutions any more.I only make one resolution.Not to make any new years resolutions.It has been working great.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

This sounds like a lot of fun 

Are there any good phone apps for recording the distance and time?


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Geolgrad said:


> Its a good start. That was my pace when I started again after 2 weeks off at Christmas. Pace it picking up slowly week by week


I've really slacked off, haven't done any running since November :Nailbiting but I'm doing some extra exercise in the evening which should help as well .



Shikoku said:


> This sounds like a lot of fun
> 
> Are there any good phone apps for recording the distance and time?


I installed the Nike app last night, MapMyRun wouldn't let me register for some reason. The Nike one seems pretty good, I just need to work out what everything means


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Shikoku said:


> This sounds like a lot of fun
> 
> Are there any good phone apps for recording the distance and time?


Map my run can be quite hit and miss. Strava, I believe is a phone app. That's highly rated.


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

I use runkeeper. Works on both ios and android.
The free service is sufficient for everyday running https://runkeeper.com/


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

The medal for Feb races has been designed and picture of it on FB, charity yet to be announced but it looks amazing. It'd be great if we could get more people into it. There's plenty of able bodied people on here I'm sure


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

@Tyton Maybe you could do this with one of the dogs? (read first post obviously)


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

@SLB, I did think about it, but I struggle with the technology. I have a samsung Gear fit, which links to an app on my phone called S health. It records mileage/time for walks and I think also speeds for runs (only done a few small run/walk sessions on the treadmill at home as opposed to actually running outside with the dogs - although Ronin does sometimes come through and watch in alarm at me on the treadmill!) but don't know how to get that information onto a website. Might have to get more tech savvy and jump in!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm sure your hubby would be able to help with the tech part


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

SLB said:


> I'm sure your hubby would be able to help with the tech part


 Be more use if he'd help me with the personal trainer/running part  (plus he's probably better qualified at that bit!)


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Tyton said:


> @SLB, I did think about it, but I struggle with the technology. I have a samsung Gear fit, which links to an app on my phone called S health. It records mileage/time for walks and I think also speeds for runs (only done a few small run/walk sessions on the treadmill at home as opposed to actually running outside with the dogs - although Ronin does sometimes come through and watch in alarm at me on the treadmill!) but don't know how to get that information onto a website. Might have to get more tech savvy and jump in!


I have the gear fit but have given up on it as it doesnt use GPS. Best app I've found is runkeeper. You just set it going on your phone at the start and stop when your done. It uses the phone GPRS so can track and map your route, time and pace


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Tyton said:


> Be more use if he'd help me with the personal trainer/running part  (plus he's probably better qualified at that bit!)


He could always video you doing 5km and follow behind shouting encouragement  be great to see some bigger breeds doing it.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

SLB said:


> He could always video you doing 5km and follow behind shouting encouragement  be great to see some bigger breeds doing it.


 hoi - who are you calling a 'bigger breed' ! 

Sounds a good idea actually - because I'd have to run really slowly for him to keep up as he's limited to 4mph in the buggy


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Tyton said:


> hoi - who are you calling a 'bigger breed' !
> 
> Sounds a good idea actually - because I'd have to run really slowly for him to keep up as he's limited to 4mph in the buggy


The aim is not to run slowly! 

But I do think he should follow you and take photos - it'll be amazing


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

7 days to go. @Tyton and @Geolgrad , I have added you to the FB group, but Emily is on holiday somewhere so not sure when she'll have time to approve you


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Err... thank you... I think 

I tried 2 small run/jog/walk/crawls yesterday - one with Ronin and a repeat with Beau but runkeeper couldn't latch onto a GPS location with my phone so I have 2 timed 0.0mile runs  At least I should be able to improve on distance in the future  (they were actually about 1.5 miles each)

I'll have a look at some other apps and see what/if anything I can get to work. otherwise it's taking a picture of the gearfit summary. Which I may be able to share to fb? (will have to investigate)


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Tyton said:


> Err... thank you... I think
> 
> I tried 2 small run/jog/walk/crawls yesterday - one with Ronin and a repeat with Beau but runkeeper couldn't latch onto a GPS location with my phone so I have 2 timed 0.0mile runs  At least I should be able to improve on distance in the future  (they were actually about 1.5 miles each)
> 
> I'll have a look at some other apps and see what/if anything I can get to work. otherwise it's taking a picture of the gearfit summary. Which I may be able to share to fb? (will have to investigate)


You have to do the whole 5km in one run or it doesn't count


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Tyton said:


> Err... thank you... I think
> 
> I tried 2 small run/jog/walk/crawls yesterday - one with Ronin and a repeat with Beau but runkeeper couldn't latch onto a GPS location with my phone so I have 2 timed 0.0mile runs  At least I should be able to improve on distance in the future  (they were actually about 1.5 miles each)
> 
> I'll have a look at some other apps and see what/if anything I can get to work. otherwise it's taking a picture of the gearfit summary. Which I may be able to share to fb? (will have to investigate)


The samsung gear fit watch itself doesnt use GPS so the distance is usually 0.5km to 1km out. I thought I'd done 5km one day but alas it was only 4 . The watch should be connected (or can connect) to S Health which can map with GPS and might be better than runkeeper - which appears to be having some issues of late, just lost data on 2 runs boo


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

SLB said:


> 7 days to go. @Tyton and @Geolgrad , I have added you to the FB group, but Emily is on holiday somewhere so not sure when she'll have time to approve you


Im saving my big run for saturday in hope that I can beat last weekend's times. Think my distance for Jan will be along the lines of 3.5km.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Its ashame Im a cripple or I'd do this with Io !


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Feb's race is in support of the pet blood bank!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Geolgrad said:


> The samsung gear fit watch itself doesnt use GPS so the distance is usually 0.5km to 1km out. I thought I'd done 5km one day but alas it was only 4 . The watch should be connected (or can connect) to S Health which can map with GPS and might be better than runkeeper - which appears to be having some issues of late, just lost data on 2 runs boo


That's fine. I connect it to S health and that seems to record distance - also speeds and does a (rather rubbish) google map route on the phone summary. so will experiment with this. 
I'm not aiming to log anything for January (too unfit, dogs not in shape, work rubbish and away all w/e at Mum's birthday), but will try and register to have a bash for February.

@SLB, I don't think any of my lot will run 5k so might have to do them in a relay - perhaps I can have a dog station (like a drink station but with dogs rather than juice in cups) on the common and swap them at each circuit


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Tyton said:


> That's fine. I connect it to S health and that seems to record distance - also speeds and does a (rather rubbish) google map route on the phone summary. so will experiment with this.
> I'm not aiming to log anything for January (too unfit, dogs not in shape, work rubbish and away all w/e at Mum's birthday), but will try and register to have a bash for February.
> 
> @SLB, I don't think any of my lot will run 5k so might have to do them in a relay - perhaps I can have a dog station (like a drink station but with dogs rather than juice in cups) on the common and swap them at each circuit


3 miles at a steady pace is do-able for them?


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

SLB said:


> 3 miles at a steady pace is do-able for them?


Not at present. Beau and I can/do stomp 3 miles, but neither he nor I could run all that way in one go. I suspect Beau and Ronin would both be able to build up to that, but I'll have to work out a training plan so as not to overstretch them. Kahn waddles rather than walks so will take a wee bit more work, but I'll not leave him out. We've had some bad news re Tyton today so his role will be strictly restricted to spectating/hugs at the finish line


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Tyton said:


> Not at present. Beau and I can/do stomp 3 miles, but neither he nor I could run all that way in one go. I suspect Beau and Ronin would both be able to build up to that, but I'll have to work out a training plan so as not to overstretch them. Kahn waddles rather than walks so will take a wee bit more work, but I'll not leave him out. We've had some bad news re Tyton today so his role will be strictly restricted to spectating/hugs at the finish line


But you can do it in any time 

Hope Tyton is Ok, I saw your post but did a naughty read and run as I was at work.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

So I did a canicross run on Monday and I got the garmin to work with the laptop yesterday. I managed to hit 12mph. Run with Lou, average pace was 5.7min/mile (Lou needed a few wees) and run with Sol, average pace was 8:16 min/miles


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm impressed! well done 

Work situation should ease mid Feb, so I'll have more free time to get my lot going.... expect it will be a long long time before we can equal Sol's pace, and think Lou might be out of our reach!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Tyton said:


> I'm impressed! well done
> 
> Work situation should ease mid Feb, so I'll have more free time to get my lot going.... expect it will be a long long time before we can equal Sol's pace, and think Lou might be out of our reach!


Oh don't just credit them, Lou's bloody lazy when he has no one to chase. And Sol finds canicross boring, though he did help out more than Lou.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I just thought.... I suppose the dogs are meant to help the person run faster? 

I have visions of dragging my lot along mainly as they'd rather sniff and pee than actually keep up a sustained run/jog/trot. I hadn't actually envisaged them pulling me and helping


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Tyton said:


> I just thought.... I suppose the dogs are meant to help the person run faster?
> 
> I have visions of dragging my lot along mainly as they'd rather sniff and pee than actually keep up a sustained run/jog/trot. I hadn't actually envisaged them pulling me and helping


They ARE supposed to help me! Cani-cross is a bit boring for them though as they can't go their pace, like they can on the scooter. They have drag me.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

so sad....

Butttttttttt....


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Yay to Sol and Lou for their medals!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Tyton said:


> Yay to Sol and Lou for their medals!


Just the one but they wouldn't pose together close enough to fit it round their necks.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Yay! Even though he looks miserable


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

He looks petrified! Bless him!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I think @Gemmaa has just told him she's entered for February as well!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2016)

I would do it! However 3 things are stopping me. 
- Breathing
- Weather 
- I dont actually have a dog to run with yet. 
I might start training myself up though. I think I would pass out before I got to the 5km stage. I have a goal for May/June. I maybe will have a 6 month old puppy with me then so I may do a little race running laps round the local dog park.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

binkybunny said:


> I would do it! However 3 things are stopping me.
> - Breathing
> - Weather
> - I dont actually have a dog to run with yet.
> I might start training myself up though. I think I would pass out before I got to the 5km stage. I have a goal for May/June. I maybe will have a 6 month old puppy with me then so I may do a little race running laps round the local dog park.


6 months is far too young to do any serious amount of running. Canicrossers normally start training from 8 months up and even then it is mainly commands onlead and teaching them to lean into a harness. Dogs are not allowed to compete until they are at least 12 months old.

Please, please be very careful with your dogs joints. At 6 months old they haven't even fused properly.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Well done @Gemmaa and @Geolgrad !! Excellent times for the distance.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Entered two for Feb here 
Going to have buns of steel



Or be dead.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

SLB said:


> Well done @Gemmaa and @Geolgrad !! Excellent times for the distance.


Thank 'ee!  I appear to have developed a competitive streak though - must do better next time! Especially as someone did over 37km! 
Well done you as well!

Hmm, as only one person did the bikejor, maybe I'll give that a go


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Gemmaa said:


> Thank 'ee!  I appear to have developed a competitive streak though - must do better next time! Especially as someone did over 37km!
> Well done you as well!
> 
> Hmm, as only one person did the bikejor, maybe I'll give that a go


Our time was rather slow compared to race times. I think they take it steady in training.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2016)

Don't worry, I'll probably be too lazy to do any of this anyways. Good luck to you all. I may just do a bit of work with Shannon for the next few months and see how we are by this time next year. May have just about got to the 1km stage LOL.


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Yay our first medal! Super proud of these two. We came 4th out of 6 in the "any distance" canicross section although the 3 above us were all over 5km so I'm happy with that. 








We havent entered the Feb race yet as Im still not sure what distance to do. Decision not helped with us missing a weeks worth of training due to me being full of cold.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I am trying to convince my OH to start running! Though he is completely unfit at the moment  I mentioned he could perhaps take Io with him if he does


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Well I had a bash with Beau on Saturday. 60mph + winds didn't help! I think my speed varied from 1.2 mph into the wind ant 8.6mph with it behind me!
the Gear fit was running out of battery and stopped partway through when I stopped for a breather (and a pic of Beau leaning into the wind to stay sat upright) but all in all 5.1km in53 min. Given that I've been in bed since Sunday with an horrendous sore throat/fever etc that was starting on Saturday I'm pleased with that as a first go. Will try Ronin out when I can breathe again. 

Oh, and I also cheated, didn't have Beau attached to me ALL the way, did have to use him as a storm anchor for some of the trip though - one advantage to having heavy dogs - stops you getting blown away in the gales


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Update - took the plunge and entered February's race last night.
we had another go with Beau yesterday. I'm still floored by this cold/flu thing so burning throat and unable to nose breath doesn't help. 

I thought I was faster than last time, but co-incidentally still posted a time of 53 min (for 5.34km) but that did include 4 evasions of dogs, one evasion of a baby (parked in the path in a rucsac thing, Beau was most disgusted and skirted past as far away as possible!), one phone call from the bank manager and one discussion with someone about puppy class reccommendations. We stil cheated and did a large part of the middle section offlead, but did try out my new (cheap as only testing the water) walking belt with bungee lead attachment from [email protected] and that worked well on the onlead run/jog parts. All in all think I'm improving - there was more jogging sections than last time, and some day I may even be able to run fast enough to push Beau out of a trot!


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Tyton said:


> Update - took the plunge and entered February's race last night.
> we had another go with Beau yesterday. I'm still floored by this cold/flu thing so burning throat and unable to nose breath doesn't help.
> 
> I thought I was faster than last time, but co-incidentally still posted a time of 53 min (for 5.34km) but that did include 4 evasions of dogs, one evasion of a baby (parked in the path in a rucsac thing, Beau was most disgusted and skirted past as far away as possible!), one phone call from the bank manager and one discussion with someone about puppy class reccommendations. We stil cheated and did a large part of the middle section offlead, but did try out my new (cheap as only testing the water) walking belt with bungee lead attachment from [email protected] and that worked well on the onlead run/jog parts. All in all think I'm improving - there was more jogging sections than last time, and some day I may even be able to run fast enough to push Beau out of a trot!


Yay! Good time all things considering lol. I've not even made 5km this year yet so we're doing "any distance" again. I'm hoping Saturday's run will be our submission one


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Geolgrad said:


> Yay! Good time all things considering lol. I've not even made 5km this year yet so we're doing "any distance" again. I'm hoping Saturday's run will be our submission one


I'm hoping for another try at the weekend and will submit the best one. It's just embarrassing when you run along bursting your lungs and the dog breaks into a gentle trot and still outpaces you - I'll have to work on teaching him to pull more and help me!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Tyton said:


> I'm hoping for another try at the weekend and will submit the best one. It's just embarrassing when you run along bursting your lungs and the dog breaks into a gentle trot and still outpaces you - I'll have to work on teaching him to pull more and help me!


Could be worse.. I did reverse canicross with Jack a couple of weeks ago.. I was running backwards egging him on!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Well done for giving it a go!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

SLB said:


> Well done for giving it a go!


I was looking at yours/Erin's pictures of last weekend thinking.. 'where's all the big fluffs?' there was one long haired GSD but no-one like my lads, so maybe you're right, we need some giants involved.

Ronin isn't playing fair and has developed a limp so I can't work him yet, I'm working on Kahn's fitness/conditioning but Beau is up for anything so will focus on him first


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Tyton said:


> I was looking at yours/Erin's pictures of last weekend thinking.. 'where's all the big fluffs?' there was one long haired GSD but no-one like my lads, so maybe you're right, we need some giants involved.
> 
> Ronin isn't playing fair and has developed a limp so I can't work him yet, I'm working on Kahn's fitness/conditioning but Beau is up for anything so will focus on him first


People are too interested in doing it fast than for fun. I like both.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Tyton said:


> Update - took the plunge and entered February's race last night.
> we had another go with Beau yesterday. I'm still floored by this cold/flu thing so burning throat and unable to nose breath doesn't help.
> 
> I thought I was faster than last time, but co-incidentally still posted a time of 53 min (for 5.34km) but that did include 4 evasions of dogs, one evasion of a baby (parked in the path in a rucsac thing, Beau was most disgusted and skirted past as far away as possible!), one phone call from the bank manager and one discussion with someone about puppy class reccommendations. We stil cheated and did a large part of the middle section offlead, but did try out my new (cheap as only testing the water) walking belt with bungee lead attachment from [email protected] and that worked well on the onlead run/jog parts. All in all think I'm improving - there was more jogging sections than last time, and some day I may even be able to run fast enough to push Beau out of a trot!


I think that's pretty good going! Especially for a big lad and you not feeling well 

Me and Danny have done two 5km runs this week in about 42 minutes. I've entered any distance again, so I'm going to try and get out on Monday and aim for 6km.
Just need to try and avoid the branch that keeps getting caught on the lead and then whipping my leg :Arghh


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok Guys,

March's virtual run is open to entering.

http://www.k9trailtime.com/shop/other-activities/march-virtual-race.html


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

So.. if I entered in March. I'd have the whole month to say just run 5km? I am going to try and give running a go but if my shins start to hurt I'll have to stop. I don't want to enter yet though in case my shins do give in  I will try and run a mile sometime this week and see how they do - gonna convince the OH to do it as well.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> So.. if I entered in March. I'd have the whole month to say just run 5km? I am going to try and give running a go but if my shins start to hurt I'll have to stop. I don't want to enter yet though in case my shins do give in  I will try and run a mile sometime this week and see how they do - gonna convince the OH to do it as well.


You have a whole month to submit 1 run of 5km, 10km or any distance.

If you're unsure of what you can do, enter the "any distance" then you can run as little or as much as you want.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I also did a practice run before entering February, you don't have to enter right at the beginning of the month.

PS I managed 5.15km in 50 min today, my best time ever - and that included a conversation re rescuing a 7 month old newfie girl part way through. I DO love living in a village and knowing folks, but it can be annoying when you're trying to time a run!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Tyton said:


> I also did a practice run before entering February, you don't have to enter right at the beginning of the month.
> 
> PS I managed 5.15km in 50 min today, my best time ever - and that included a conversation re rescuing a 7 month old newfie girl part way through. I DO love living in a village and knowing folks, but it can be annoying when you're trying to time a run!


Can you not pause your run? My watch allows me to stop it and them resume it.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Anyone else entering March's?


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Probably, although I haven't run Beau this month yet, maybe tomorrow we'll get out early and have a shot


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Yup, we'll be entering this week and I think we'll go for the 5km  
Yesterday's run was fun and muddy, I slipped down the bank and pulled my core muscles :Arghh Gentle runs this week.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm going to enter nearer the end of the month. I was a bit disappointed that my usual route turned out to be exactly 5.1km, felt a bit silly entering that into any distance  so I might do a few loops of it to increase my distance, or just enter 5km and try and go faster.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Gemmaa said:


> I'm going to enter nearer the end of the month. I was a bit disappointed that my usual route turned out to be exactly 5.1km, felt a bit silly entering that into any distance  so I might do a few loops of it to increase my distance, or just enter 5km and try and go faster.


Do the latter, you might as well


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Gemmaa said:


> I'm going to enter nearer the end of the month. I was a bit disappointed that my usual route turned out to be exactly 5.1km, felt a bit silly entering that into any distance  so I might do a few loops of it to increase my distance, or just enter 5km and try and go faster.


Our usual downs walk is almost exactly 5k (can be as much as 5.5k depending on exact paths) so that's what I'm doing, aiming for 5k and just trying to do more running and less walking each time round!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

With Feb's medal! 20% of the entry went to The Pet Blood Bank. In January, virtual racers raised £200 for The Silverlining Trust; lets hope we did the same for PBB too!










My boys really did me proud to earn this medal. We did our fastest 5km scoot in 13:55!


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

We did our longest distance yet. Super proud of these 2.


----------



## Rach&Miko (Oct 28, 2015)

Oooh I like the look of this. I've got MapMyWalk but it does rubs etc too.

Might enter towards the end of the year.

(PS I know Miko is too young but whilst I'm training myself and currently jogging he's just walking and sniffing round the field by my side hardly aware I'm putting any effort in and I certainly can't do 5km at the moment! Lol)


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

We did nowhere near 5km.... Hopefully we can do more every month


----------



## Rach&Miko (Oct 28, 2015)

I love these medals - what do you get them for? Participating or placing?


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Rach&Miko said:


> I love these medals - what do you get them for? Participating or placing?


Participating - not a chance of us placing haha! I assume all the times are totted uo at the end of the year/series and the winner winners get something special
The fun is trying to beat your own time


----------



## Rach&Miko (Oct 28, 2015)

Hey all things are possible! 

I'd love to beat my own times I'm always chuffed if its even a second on the last time. Much as I try I'm not consistent in any form of technique lol


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Sorry for rubbish pics, but Beau is too fluffy (well scruffy really but he DOES have the groomers on Wednesday!)

We took our medal out to the scene of the crime this morning (and had a sneaky wee photostop mid run  )


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Rach&Miko said:


> I love these medals - what do you get them for? Participating or placing?


Definitely participating. As long as you complete the distance/any distance (proof by posting a pic/screenshot of your mapping device/watch) you get the medal. THere are tables of results, but I don't think anyone is particularly interested in order. I'm certainly a: chuffed I completed the distance, and b: will be trying to beat my Feb time this month, more racing against myself than anyone else - cos neither Beau nor I are built for speed


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Medals are for participation. Dogs have to be a year old to be in regular races, so I would assume the same for the virtual ones.

I'm assuming if this year goes well, Emily will run it again next year  

I have no idea how the boys are going to beat their 5km in 13:55! I am using the same course though for their run so we'll see how it goes. Sucks that it's warming up though.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

SLB said:


> Sucks that it's warming up though.


reached the dizzy heights of 4 degrees when I was coming BACK from this morning's run, and that was down in the shelter, add in wind chill on the top of the ridge and I reckon Beau and I are ok for a wee while yet!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Tyton said:


> reached the dizzy heights of 4 degrees when I was coming BACK from this morning's run, and that was down in the shelter, add in wind chill on the top of the ridge and I reckon Beau and I are ok for a wee while yet!


Was 8 here  Remember that the general rule is temp x humidity. If it is over 1000 then don't run, under and you're safe. However every dog is different, every run is different.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Aww, everyone elses dogs look happy with their medals, Danny always looks like I've hit him with it :Hilarious

I entered the 5km today, and I've managed to knock a minute off my previous time (wow :Meh), but I'm hoping that I might do a little bit better now that my route isn't under water anymore .


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

I've stepped up to the challenge and entered the 5km yesterday too @Gemmaa 
Dont worry about the time, its about enjoying it. As long as you and the pups are having fun thats all that matters. I use the race as a goal post each month, though not sure how we're going to fair once the weather warms up - think we'll be praying for water logged courses to keep cool, or just run through streams


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

April's entries are open. I seriously hope a lot of people join this one. The cause is one that can only help us all! Especially after recent events.

http://www.k9trailtime.com/shop/virtual-races/april-races/april-virtual-race.html


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I might perhaps do the canicross any distance and see how I do - may only end up doing a few miles though as I have to take it easy


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> I might perhaps do the canicross any distance and see how I do - may only end up doing a few miles though as I have to take it easy


No one cares if you walk


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

SLB said:


> No one cares if you walk


hmmmmmmm


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

If I enter 5km - so 3 miles. Do I need to do the 3 miles at once  I know its not a lot but that might kill me at first


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> If I enter 5km - so 3 miles. Do I need to do the 3 miles at once  I know its not a lot but that might kill me at first


You have to do it in 1 recording yes.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

If you build up over the next few weeks then enter Aprils you should be ok. I just run as far as I can, stop and walk, run some more. I'm now finding I'm walking less now and shouting at myself when I want to stop; lungs aren't burning, legs aren't aching so why do I need to stop?


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I mainly walk, with wee bursts of jogging/running. Yesterday mornings 'run' went tits up technologically though. I couldn't get the van handbrake to switch off, then eventually got up the downs and my gear fit packed in , came back briefly about 14 min in, then froze. Beau and I had a lovely trot about in the early sunshine, we just don't know how long it took, nor can prove to anyone we didn't just play about in the chalk pit next to the carpark for an hour lol


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Cool. Okay. I will probably do the 5km for April and walk if I need to


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Tyton said:


> I mainly walk, with wee bursts of jogging/running. Yesterday mornings 'run' went tits up technologically though. I couldn't get the van handbrake to switch off, then eventually got up the downs and my gear fit packed in , came back briefly about 14 min in, then froze. Beau and I had a lovely trot about in the early sunshine, we just don't know how long it took, nor can prove to anyone we didn't just play about in the chalk pit next to the carpark for an hour lol


It's annoying when technology screws up!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Bumping this...


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I've entered for April, but Danny was so naughty when I took him out this morning, I think I might use one of the other dogs until he gets some self control back!
He charged out of the house screeching with excitement, ran to the end of the lead and then flew backwards because of the bungee, crashed into the pot on our step and knocked it over - soil everywhere!
So my attempt at improving my time resulted in just a 3km run and a blister :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Gemmaa said:


> I've entered for April, but Danny was so naughty when I took him out this morning, I think I might use one of the other dogs until he gets some self control back!
> He charged out of the house screeching with excitement, ran to the end of the lead and then flew backwards because of the bungee, crashed into the pot on our step and knocked it over - soil everywhere!
> So my attempt at improving my time resulted in just a 3km run and a blister :Shamefullyembarrased


Liking the excitement... not so much what it resulted in though! Eeek!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Don't think Beau was too impressed with his March Medal lol


I did try and make him pose with a slightly nicer face on too


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Im going to buy some compression sleeves for my calves to see if they help with shin splints.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Haha, Pen wasn't impressed either.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

We WILL be entering the 5k as soon as I get paid...possibly the 10k a month or two after


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

StormyThai said:


> We WILL be entering the 5k as soon as I get paid...possibly the 10k a month or two after


Woo! I'd stick with the 5k's.. I believe the person with the best time at the end of the year gets a big prize! Although if you're going for your own personal goal then woo!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I have been fooling myself recently...I haven't entered the 5k as I had in my head that it was miles so I wouldn't be competitive...and then my brain woke up and worked out we have been doing 5k for a while but as I work in miles and not K's I had it all confused LOL


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

StormyThai said:


> I have been fooling myself recently...I haven't entered the 5k as I had in my head that it was miles so I wouldn't be competitive...and then my brain woke up and worked out we have been doing 5k for a while but as I work in miles and not K's I had it all confused LOL


Haha, it's 3 miles numpty.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Do the runs have to be spot on the target distance or can they be slightly over?

I have a couple of routes I could do but they are all a smidge over 5k, so I'd have to pay attention to make sure I stop the gps if we have to get it spot on?


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Im going to buy some compression sleeves for my calves to see if they help with shin splints.


Im looking for those this morning. Had sore shins this week and want to preempt any further issues - also means no more running this week


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

A lot of folks do slightly over. I think if you were being really competitive with the others about times, you'd want to stop the GPS at 5k to post the 'best' time, but if you're trying to best your own times/doing it for a bit of fun, just post how far you went. My '5k' route is normally about 5.1, but last month on my timed run was only 4.86km - same route, dunno why it posted a different distance, but everyone had a laugh when I told them Beau and I ran round the car park a few times to make up the distance


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh and I thnk I've worked out why Beau is making such a sour face in my first picture.... it's not the medal he's unimpressed with; it's me! OH and him had a chat and now I have to 'do some treadmill practice sessions' so I get fitter and stop holding Beau back when we're 'running'. Boo hiss to having a fitness fanatic with his own gym in the house so I can't wriggle out of doing some hard work


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Took a while to get them to pose but Hera & Nyx loved doing their first 5k (3k and 4k for Jan and Feb).








Excuse the crappy photo


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Geolgrad said:


> Im looking for those this morning. Had sore shins this week and want to preempt any further issues - also means no more running this week


Yes- I've been looking at Compressport ones and I think I may buy some before I actually start running. I did a little run on soft ground the other day and wasn't toooo bad but there will be times on harder ground, and I wasn't really pushing myself as didn't want to aggravate my shins.

Going to measure my calves when I remember and get some ordered 

Hope your legs are better soon!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

"Active dogs are happy dogs" ...........:Hilarious


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

StormyThai said:


> Do the runs have to be spot on the target distance or can they be slightly over?
> 
> I have a couple of routes I could do but they are all a smidge over 5k, so I'd have to pay attention to make sure I stop the gps if we have to get it spot on?


They just have to be as near as possible. I messaged Emily because my garmin glitched and said my 3 mile route was 2.91 miles. She said that it was Ok.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Also... where the hell did this come from. I'm entering twice as Pen and I smashed our PB this time so she deserves a medal too!










I also fell over... but not during my park run.. no.. locking the gate behind me at the husky area, slipped in some mud and ouch!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

SLB said:


> They just have to be as near as possible. I messaged Emily because my garmin glitched and said my 3 mile route was 2.91 miles. She said that it was Ok.


Hoi! that's cheating - when Beau and I had that problem (Samsung Gear said our 5k was only 4.86) we made fools of ourselves running round the carpark. How come you don't have to look as daft as us?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Tyton said:


> Hoi! that's cheating - when Beau and I had that problem (Samsung Gear said our 5k was only 4.86) we made fools of ourselves running round the carpark. How come you don't have to look as daft as us?


I asked! Haha!  Emily knows software glitches so if it's a route that is normally 5km she's not going to worry if it's short by a bit on garmin etc. And mine was . 9 out not. 22


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

GAH! I've done 11km in the past 2 days... I am not moving tomorrow!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

@Sarahliz100

Check this out


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Been off for 2 weeks with shin splints :Arghh Easing back into it this weekend but I've signed up for 5k this month - think we maybe walking this one


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I've been really lazy (with and without Beau) need to sign up for April and will try a run/walk over the weekend. 

Beau's been working really hard though - just not on running - we've been doing rally and starting more off-lead focussing


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Geolgrad said:


> Been off for 2 weeks with shin splints :Arghh Easing back into it this weekend but I've signed up for 5k this month - think we maybe walking this one


Ice them!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Tyton said:


> I've been really lazy (with and without Beau) need to sign up for April and will try a run/walk over the weekend.
> 
> Beau's been working really hard though - just not on running - we've been doing rally and starting more off-lead focussing


I've seen! Well Done!


----------



## Sarahliz100 (Jan 5, 2014)

SLB said:


> @Sarahliz100
> 
> Check this out


OMG, very excited! Gonna aim for the May one by which time I'll hopefully doing more running than walking.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm either going to have to sneak my running gear out this week so that Danny thinks he's just going for a walk and won't kick off again, or I'm going to take Freddie out, with my fiance acting as chase bait, next Saturday.
I think May will be 'any distance' for us and I'll take Bradley, he's developing a taste for running


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Bumping this as May's entries are now open
http://www.k9trailtime.com/shop/virtual-races/may-virtual-race.html


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Another bump from me... come on people! Get entering; great way to get fitter, strengthen your bond with your pooch AND raise money for a different charity each month! 
And you get a medal! Come on! 

This months virtual race is in aid of Joining Against Cancer in Kids (J-A-C-K). The link is posted above, thanks Geolgrad. 


J-A-C-K was initially set up in aid of Jack Brown, who suffered from a very aggresive childrens cancer, neuroblastoma, to fundraise for necessary treatment for this disease not available in the UK. The fundraising was successful and Jack’s parents (both Metropolitan Police officers) initiated a new campaign to raise funds to bring the more promising therapies that were available in the U.S and elsewhere, to the United Kingdom.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

This month I did scooter and canicross.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I am in no way embarrassed that we were beaten by a 7 year old :Hilarious .......might start doing a bit more exercise though! :Shamefullyembarrased

I've entered Bradley for 'any distance' this month


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Gemmaa said:


> I am in no way embarrassed that we were beaten by a 7 year old :Hilarious .......might start doing a bit more exercise though! :Shamefullyembarrased
> 
> I've entered Bradley for 'any distance' this month


Phahaha! Pen and I were overtook by a daxie once... If that makes you feel better.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Any other medal pictures?


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

not yet, we have our medal but Beau is snoring and won't wake up and pose! I'll try tonight


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Tyton said:


> not yet, we have our medal but Beau is snoring and won't wake up and pose! I'll try tonight


Bless him - he does a lot!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

SLB said:


> Bless him - he does a lot!


A lot of snoring!!


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

April's 5k time was poor leaving us 19/23  So I need to sort my fitness out as Im sure my slow pace bores them.
Anyway, here's our April Medal pose - bit blurry as someone decided he was more interested in the pigeon on the fence 








Tried again later when they were tired but resulted in the funniest photo instead "Dont want to!!" 








Then Nyx tried to coax Hera to pose again 








But no luck so he decided the medal was his new toy instead


----------



## Sarahliz100 (Jan 5, 2014)

So we had some teething problems - seems that passing people/dogs whilst attached to me running is a bit stressful for neurotic dog so I've been running with him loose/without him whilst I get up to 5km. However today I put him on the walking belt and we ran 5km on the moors without stopping (well except for gates and offering drinks at streams) and he did great. So I could probably try this virtual race business. 

You just pay online then submit a record of your run? Does it compare you to other people? Perhaps I'll do it at the end of the month to try and improve my time first!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

@Sarahliz100 , yup, it's pretty simple to do (even I worked itout!) At the end of the month, the results are ordered by time of run, but I don't bother with that, just try to improve on my own time month on month.

I still 'free run' Beau most of the way as he hasn't worked out running attatched to me. (plus we are both lazy and still walk large sections of the 5k - but we're working on that  ) I'm another that tries to enter as late in the month as possible to try and get a better time


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Sarahliz100 said:


> So we had some teething problems - seems that passing people/dogs whilst attached to me running is a bit stressful for neurotic dog so I've been running with him loose/without him whilst I get up to 5km. However today I put him on the walking belt and we ran 5km on the moors without stopping (well except for gates and offering drinks at streams) and he did great. So I could probably try this virtual race business.
> 
> You just pay online then submit a record of your run? Does it compare you to other people? Perhaps I'll do it at the end of the month to try and improve my time first!


Do it Sarah!

You pay online, you'll get 2 emails; 1 confirming your order, 1 with your bib number. 
Once you have your bib number you can email your number and evidence to [email protected] .

Or you can submit it on the facebook group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/257252024413070/

Your times are compared to others but everyone gets a medal. The person with the quickest time at the end of the year will receive prizes.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Hoping to enter in June or July 

I currently go the Couch to 5K challenge with Io and its gradual over 8 weeks so don't want to push myself too hard.

Be nice to get Bigby out as well but with his reactiveness to dogs it may be a struggle.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Get yourself some Epsom salts and soak your legs after every run. I've been having pains in my feet and have torn some muscle up the side of my shin, one soak in Epsom salts made them feel loads better.

You may find Bigby's reactivity decreases doing this sport... they're "working" and it's both mentally and physically stimulating. In a race or at training Lou ignores other dogs. Just gets on with it. And Sol is so much better with people because he's working.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

SLB said:


> Get yourself some Epsom salts and soak your legs after every run. I've been having pains in my feet and have torn some muscle up the side of my shin, one soak in Epsom salts made them feel loads better.
> 
> You may find Bigby's reactivity decreases doing this sport... they're "working" and it's both mentally and physically stimulating. In a race or at training Lou ignores other dogs. Just gets on with it. And Sol is so much better with people because he's working.


Thanks - I'll see about getting some. My shins are been okay at the moment but they may play up as the weeks progress.
I did wonder that with Bigby and asked people on the reactive dogs uk group whether they run with their reactive dogs so I may start off with low distractions i.e. early morning / late evening and then see how he goes and then my OH could have Io and I could have Bigby


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> Thanks - I'll see about getting some. My shins are been okay at the moment but they may play up as the weeks progress.
> I did wonder that with Bigby and asked people on the reactive dogs uk group whether they run with their reactive dogs so I may start off with low distractions i.e. early morning / late evening and then see how he goes and then my OH could have Io and I could have Bigby


We have a reactive husky join us on our runs, he starts off muzzled, then as he gets into it, he can have the muzzle off, he's completely not bothered by other dogs once he's going.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

SLB said:


> We have a reactive husky join us on our runs, he starts off muzzled, then as he gets into it, he can have the muzzle off, he's completely not bothered by other dogs once he's going.


Bigby doesn't need a muzzle he just gets frustrated on lead when he sees other dogs and needs a kick *joke*  I just figure if I start with low distractions and see how he does as currently Im running straight after work and there are a lot of dogs about and don't want to heightened his stress levels.. he might be okay, he might not but if he isn't ok it'll ruin the run and upset him so currently its just Io but I may take him out tomorrow morning, just him and I


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

May's obligatory medal pose


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm thinking about perhaps entering Bigby and I and then Jake(bf) and Io for June  but for any distance


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Stupid computer!


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

@Hanwombat do it!!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Geolgrad said:


> @Hanwombat do it!!


I managed to walk 2.5miles this morning in 40 minutes haha so surely running 2.5 miles in say 20 minutes or so is do-able  but more so towards the end of the month as I am still building up


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> I managed to walk 2.5miles this morning in 40 minutes haha so surely running 2.5 miles in say 20 minutes or so is do-able  but more so towards the end of the month as I am still building up


I do 3 miles in 38-42mins at the moment as we're still building stamina for the distance.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I have my own method - sprint for a good distance, walk whilst dying, sprint some more.. walk some more. 3 miles in 23 minutes


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> I managed to walk 2.5miles this morning in 40 minutes haha so surely running 2.5 miles in say 20 minutes or so is do-able  but more so towards the end of the month as I am still building up


It will be when you let the dogs PULL you!


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

SLB said:


> I have my own method - sprint for a good distance, walk whilst dying, sprint some more.. walk some more. 3 miles in 23 minutes


Might have to try that one as the steady pace isnt working lol. 
Fingers crossed for cool weather tomorrow as we want to attempt parkrun.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Geolgrad said:


> Might have to try that one as the steady pace isnt working lol.
> Fingers crossed for cool weather tomorrow as we want to attempt parkrun.


Don't try it.. it's painful and stupid, though it is working for my stamina as I'm doing less walking. But that could be that Pen gets fed up with me..


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Nyx usually tells me when its time to go again. Theyre doing really well at the moment and are pulling into the harness for longer periods. 
Stupidly attempted very steep hill on wednesday night and then ran again last night - needless to say we have no frozen peas in the house


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

SLB said:


> It will be when you let the dogs PULL you!


Haha at the moment I am more so pulling them! Suppose its better if they have another dog to follow or something. Io just likes to make me work hard though I'm sure she'll get into the swing of things once its more running and no walking.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Geolgrad said:


> Might have to try that one as the steady pace isnt working lol.
> Fingers crossed for cool weather tomorrow as we want to attempt parkrun.


Heatwave all weekend here  So will probably be a evening run here.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok so this months race is in aid of Eli for animals.

Eli is a charity aimed at providing welfare standard education to Romania.. So not bringing the dogs over and not sticking them in pounds; but educating people on welfare standards the rest of Europe have.

This charity is newly based so I would love it (as would K9 Trail Time) if the virtual race was shared far and wide. 20% of your payment goes towards them so the more people who join, the more the charity gets.

And it's really simple.

- Go to the site below and add to basket.

- Pick your discipline and distance. Remember you don't have to strictly do the discipline; canicross can be a jog or even a walk. Bikejor can be cycling with your dog - so long as there is a dog with you, it counts. K9 Trail time loves photos and stories too - so take lots of photos of where you've ran, who you're running with etc. Any distance is really as little or as much as you'd like to do.

- Record your run, walk, jog, waddle, cycle - whatever. And save it.

- When you get your bib number through email. Post your run recording either via email or on the facebook page (k9 trail sports) along with photos and stories..  and don't forget to include your bib number.

Then wait for the end of the month where you'll receive your medal in the post... and don't forget to post a photo of you and your dog (or just your dog) wearing it 

http://www.k9trailtime.com/shop/virtual-races/june/june-virtual-race.html

This is more on the charity 

http://eliforanimals.com/

... and no I'm not on commission..


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

bump


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Come on guys!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Team Hannibal are doing 5km together...................I'm hoping two of them pulling might make me a little faster


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Gemmaa said:


> Team Hannibal are doing 5km together...................I'm hoping two of them pulling might make me a little faster


Go team Hannibal!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I haven't even entered June yet! Life just got too busy. Will try and fit some running in before the end of the month, but it seems to be show season - we've had 3 Sundays in a row here plus a Saturday on North Island Rallying with the newfies. (plus I do have to work SOME of the time to keep paying the dogs' bills)


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

For those who may not have seen yet:


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

So for June, I managed to get out stupidly early with the boys and get their scooter time done. And for the Canicross, I decided to do free running (though at some point 1-3 of them were attached and all 4 on the walk home. Which meant Jack got to come with us and got to wear the medal. Not that he looks thrilled with it at all! And Sol was in a really giddy mood today.. hence the funny face.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Beau was NOT for posing today. I had to laugh, the slogan on the medal's ribbon is 'an active dog is a happy dog' I'm not sure rolling upside down on the floor trying to hide under your brothers, 


then leaning into your dad while he tries to push you upright for a picture counts as 'active'


Picture three is my best attempt at a nice faced Beau wearing his June medal lol


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I've never seen a newfie look really excited about anything, I think it's just their facial expression haha!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

SLB said:


> I've never seen a newfie look really excited about anything, I think it's just their facial expression haha!


Now there's a challenge! I'll have to find a picture of my lads looking excited!.....


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

We only managed one 5km run in June and that was Nyx's parkrun time. He loves getting the medals and will steal them off me so he can run around and hunt them 
Anyway I'd say he as suitably proud of his achievement








Couldnt leave Hera out though as she worked hard the rest of the month.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Tyton said:


> Now there's a challenge! I'll have to find a picture of my lads looking excited!.....


It's the same with Targ.. he always looks like Eeyore.. LOL!


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Bump and link to a canicross line giveaway
https://www.facebook.com/beltsnbrac...1829.732323633500900/1045593448840582/?type=3


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I've only managed one run this month. Was planning to take the scooter to the beach and have some evening scoots but this weather is ridiculous!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

It's way too hot to run. Mind you, I am up at 0430-0500 every morning with Beau barking his head off... but it's still too hot even then all he does is go and lie out on the cool concrete slabs. Will try and fit something in before the end of the month, but fear we're both very out of condition


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

It's hotter than Satans butt crack here :Hungover we haven't even been able to go for walks this week because of the humidity. Our entry will probably be a walk with a little bits of running. 
I regret moaning about winter being so wet rowning


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Gemmaa said:


> It's hotter than Satans butt crack here :Hungover we haven't even been able to go for walks this week because of the humidity. Our entry will probably be a walk with a little bits of running.
> I regret moaning about winter being so wet rowning


Shame on you!  I was really looking forward to beach scootering, it was showing 18 highs a couple of weeks ago but now it'll be too hot even at stupid O'clock.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

July medal! 









We're training hard for a faster time in August


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I haven't even entered July yet!


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Not our fastest time by a long shot but its been so humid that its a struggle for walks.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Late to the party... Hoping to get loads more runs in this month. Managed a 4 mile 6am one this morning.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Bumping for September
http://www.k9trailtime.com/shop/virtual-races/september/september-virtual-race.html

We couldn't do August because Danny cut his pad  but now it's cooler and his beans are healed, we should be ready to go this week!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

We did a walk for August one. WHY IS IT STILL SO WARM!


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Still stupidly warm! We didnt manage a 5km run in August so did a "any distance" effort.
Hoping to start picking training up more this week.

August medal shot


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

The humidity is gross, went out this morning and it just hits you like a wall of sweat :Arghh


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Love Octobers medal! 

October is for The Alzheimer's Society. My Dad suffered 2 years of this disease. So I'll be doing my runs in memory of him.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Eep! August Medal, In aid of The Cinnamon Trust, modelled by Jack (forgot to take a photo) we did a 4 mile walk in 1:27:47 for that medal as a family, however trying to organise the dogs in the garden is like herding cats!

And then Septembers, in aid of The Small But Mighty Fund, Pen and I did our slowest 5km Canicross. She was offlead most of the time due to it being far too warm to do anything too strenuous.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Also check out @Geolgrad 's find...

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dog_collars_dog_leads/nylon_leads/sinle_colour/518727


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

So glad Sweatember is over. Hopefully we'll manage to do Octobers race! I have the lamest foot injury all because I wore an uncomfortable slipper , and have been barely able to put my foot on the floor! 

Next week we are going out!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Gemmaa said:


> So glad Sweatember is over. Hopefully we'll manage to do Octobers race! I have the lamest foot injury all because I wore an uncomfortable slipper , and have been barely able to put my foot on the floor!
> 
> Next week we are going out!


Octobers race has a lot of meaning to me.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

SLB said:


> Octobers race has a lot of meaning to me.


We're definitely entering this month, even if we only do a walk


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Trying out the Neewa belt tomorrow night - will let you know what its like.


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Very pleased with the Neewa belt. We did a short hilly 2km last night and the belt sat very comfortably on my hips, very lightweight and I actually felt a better connection than in my speedy belt. 
Its very adjustable on waist band and leg loops. It also has an adjustable connection line too.
Well worth the price and great for beginners.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Popadilly (Dec 24, 2013)

Waaah - I'm a beginner and I've just bought a speedy belt. I'm a bit paranoid about protecting my back and it looked like it might spread the load well. I did think about the Neewa, but kept changing my mind *sigh*


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Popadilly said:


> Waaah - I'm a beginner and I've just bought a speedy belt. I'm a bit paranoid about protecting my back and it looked like it might spread the load well. I did think about the Neewa, but kept changing my mind *sigh*


I normally run in a speedy and love it but having an odd body shape it tends to slip from hips to waist (despite by big bum ).
Nappy style belts (like the speedy) are perfect for refocusing the pull force to the hips and away from the back - so dont worry as its well worth the investment.


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/canicross-lines.434727/


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Gemmaa said:


> We're definitely entering this month, even if we only do a walk


Me too!
I am doing a course of canicross classes at the moment (1/2 taught by a personal trainer who is teaching the humans how to run and improve technique, and the other 1/2 by dog trainer who is teaching the dog commands).
I am slow and unfit and I need to build up running time for dimwit as well, given his issues so we will do a mixture of walk and running (very slowly) but both my Great-Aunt and Grandad suffered from AD so I think this would be a good thing to do.

Plus, I have to start somewhere and at least it gives me a time to improve on (or, at least that's what I will tell myself when I submit my embarrassingly slow time)...


----------



## Popadilly (Dec 24, 2013)

Phew! Thanks. I'm a typical pear shape, so hopefully I'm padded enough in that department to keep the belt anchored - I'll find out tomorrow when I give it a test run (or rather walk for now!)


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

The speedy belt should fit like a nappy and should "cup" your bum, as a friend who tried one for the first time last weekend said. The straps can get a little annoying but if you adjust it right and get things where they should be, I find it's the best belt for me. If you have hip issues, you want something that pulls you from your bum. If not, other belts are fine.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

If anyone is local to Leics. There is a race at Hicks Lodge on the 23rd October - you can meet Emily from K9 Trail Time and try on kit, even run the race if you want. I'll link details if anyone is interested.


----------



## Popadilly (Dec 24, 2013)

SLB said:


> The speedy belt should fit like a nappy and should "cup" your bum, as a friend who tried one for the first time last weekend said. The straps can get a little annoying but if you adjust it right and get things where they should be, I find it's the best belt for me. If you have hip issues, you want something that pulls you from your bum. If not, other belts are fine.


Thanks, yes I wore it for the first time yesterday and found it really comfy. I do get a bit of upper back ache, so I was keen to find a belt that pulled lower down. I just need to get fit now and improve my dogs training (or at least stop them going crazy for those early morning smells) and we'll be sorted


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Popadilly said:


> Thanks, yes I wore it for the first time yesterday and found it really comfy. I do get a bit of upper back ache, so I was keen to find a belt that pulled lower down. I just need to get fit now and improve my dogs training (or at least stop them going crazy for those early morning smells) and we'll be sorted


Train 1 by 1, they need to know what their "job" is.


----------



## Popadilly (Dec 24, 2013)

SLB said:


> Train 1 by 1, they need to know what their "job" is.


Thanks - I went out with just the GSD yesterday and it was much easier. I just need to be able to run more than a few paces before collapsing in a heap. I guess it didn't help that I was trying to shout commands (mostly in encouragement) while my lungs were ready to burst!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

My computer has been playing up so not had chance to get on this thread.

When you talk during running, it helps regulate your breathing. I've found it easier to do any distance so long as I have someone to talk too, it takes your mind off what you're doing. Perhaps you could join your local running club, start off steady and learn basics, then add the dogs in when you're confident  A friend and I did 6km on Monday in under 30 minutes without even realising.

Canicross Trailrunners on FB cover the majority of the UK, perhaps you could see if there is anyone nearby you could run with?


Yesterday I did my scooter entry for October. Louie decided to be Sir Sh*talot and when we did get going, I took a wrong turn. Then we had Squirrels! Then we finally go back towards the home stretch of the route and as it was still fairly warm, despite being caught in a downpour! Lou and Sol were puddle dipping and Lou wallowed in one at one point. :/

22 minutes for a route that usually takes us 12-16 minutes :/ Anywhoo - we'll get better.
Then I got home, ran a bath, towelled the dogs off a bit more and then finally relaxed and just before I was about to stop relaxing and start actually washing myself.. Sol went mental.. running from bedroom to bedroom, growling at the others as he ran past. Sausage! Then he burst through the door of the bathroom - I got my phone ready to record mad zoomies and the next thing I know - he's in my bath - WITH ME!


----------



## Popadilly (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks SLB - I had to go out yesterday with both dogs in the dark (all three of us have head/collar torches). It actually went really well. Given that it's early days, both dogs responded quite well to my commands and we had a lot less trying sniff and double back while we were running. I also realised that on my first couple of attempts, I've been running too fast, which is why I can't speak and breath lol! This time was more of a gentle jog and I felt I could have gone on for a lot longer. I am keen to start running with others (I'm on a couple of FB groups), but my GSD can be reactive. I'm sure once a run starts in a new and interesting place, following other dogs running in front of him, he will be fine. I just need to get a bit more confident. 

Sounds like an eventful scooter run . Did you manage to get Louie to ignore the squirrels? Looks like Sol fancied a relaxing bubblebath :Joyful


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Popadilly said:


> Thanks SLB - I had to go out yesterday with both dogs in the dark (all three of us have head/collar torches). It actually went really well. Given that it's early days, both dogs responded quite well to my commands and we had a lot less trying sniff and double back while we were running. I also realised that on my first couple of attempts, I've been running too fast, which is why I can't speak and breath lol! This time was more of a gentle jog and I felt I could have gone on for a lot longer. I am keen to start running with others (I'm on a couple of FB groups), but my GSD can be reactive. I'm sure once a run starts in a new and interesting place, following other dogs running in front of him, he will be fine. I just need to get a bit more confident.
> 
> Sounds like an eventful scooter run . Did you manage to get Louie to ignore the squirrels? Looks like Sol fancied a relaxing bubblebath :Joyful


Ha, I was running both Lou and Sol on the scooter. Louie is fairly good. He'll give chase but not off the track and Sol is amazing and ignores everything when he's in harness!


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

I was hoping to do a virtual race with Tumi this month... However I've just attempted to take her for her first run and she was not impressed! First of all we went without April and she was very nervous. So we went back, picked up April and tried again. She pretty much just refused to run and trailed along behind us looking miserable... Not sure whether to try again or just accept it's not her thing!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Tacey said:


> I was hoping to do a virtual race with Tumi this month... However I've just attempted to take her for her first run and she was not impressed! First of all we went without April and she was very nervous. So we went back, picked up April and tried again. She pretty much just refused to run and trailed along behind us looking miserable... Not sure whether to try again or just accept it's not her thing!


Try again but have someone run April ahead. Sometimes they need to be shown what to do.


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

SLB said:


> Try again but have someone run April ahead. Sometimes they need to be shown what to do.


Exactly this. Quite a few dogs just need to be shown what to do. Lots of praise when they catch on and just have fun.


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

SLB said:


> Try again but have someone run April ahead. Sometimes they need to be shown what to do.





Geolgrad said:


> Exactly this. Quite a few dogs just need to be shown what to do. Lots of praise when they catch on and just have fun.


Will try this and see.  April seemed to be trying so hard to encourage her today, it was very sweet.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Tacey said:


> Will try this and see.  April seemed to be trying so hard to encourage her today, it was very sweet.


I would assume that Tumi might benefit from having more of a chase aspect to it. So if you can't find someone to run out with April, try having someone biking and encouraging Tumi to pull.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Bumpity bump!


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

I've got my finger out and started doing these... November is Hounds for Heros.. and a rather snazzy looking dog-tag medal. It's better when there's bling....


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

I haven't tried running with Tumi again yet. But me and April did a 5k event - there were loads of canicrossers and it was mad! But fun! 

I'm a little unsure of whether i want to enter the virtual races again as i didn't realise only 20% of the entry goes to the selected charity... Am I missing something... where's the rest going?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Tacey said:


> I haven't tried running with Tumi again yet. But me and April did a 5k event - there were loads of canicrossers and it was mad! But fun!
> 
> I'm a little unsure of whether i want to enter the virtual races again as i didn't realise only 20% of the entry goes to the selected charity... Am I missing something... where's the rest going?


To buy the medal and other overheads? Like everything else you buy.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

diefenbaker said:


> I've got my finger out and started doing these... November is Hounds for Heros.. and a rather snazzy looking dog-tag medal. It's better when there's bling....


It looks awesome! 
I've entered two races recently based on the fact that there's a medal - I've become a bit of a bling hunter LOL!


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

SLB said:


> To buy the medal and other overheads? Like everything else you buy.


The medals are lovely - but I'd rather spend the money on the charity than the medal. I was just a little surprised that only £2 of the entry was actually going to charity...


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Tacey said:


> The medals are lovely - but I'd rather spend the money on the charity than the medal. I was just a little surprised that only £2 of the entry was actually going to charity...


The medals are for me. It's only the cost of 20 ****. Charity money is a separate pot.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

This morning was our second run, and I think Dex's perfect behaviour last week was beginner's luck. This morning he was taking off after squirrels, stopping to pee every 2 minutes and pretty much being a d*ck. At one point I lost them as he up ended me in a thorn bush as they thundered off after a squirrel. Thankfully he wasn't at all bothered when I went to collect him and trotted off after me quite happily. Lola had galloped off into the woods, but panicked as soon as she realised she was alone and ran straight back when I whistled. My belt can't arrive fast enough!

Despite that, I did 3.54km at 7.51 mins per km, so that's 1.3kms further than last week, and I knocked 20 seconds per km off my average pace, so I was quite pleased with that.


----------



## Popadilly (Dec 24, 2013)

Well done with the running times! The thorn bush sounds painful though! I have a similar problem with wildlife, especially in the early hours of the morning. I'm currently studying an OS map, trying to find better places to go at busier times of day. I do go up and down the field, but I'm always a bit nervous of being accosted by other dogs when my GSD is attached to my waist!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Popadilly said:


> Well done with the running times! The thorn bush sounds painful though! I have a similar problem with wildlife, especially in the early hours of the morning. I'm currently studying an OS map, trying to find better places to go at busier times of day. I do go up and down the field, but I'm always a bit nervous of being accosted by other dogs when my GSD is attached to my waist!


This is another reason we go out at sunrise - it's cooler and we tend to be able to do the run without meeting anyone


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

diefenbaker said:


> The medals are for me. It's only the cost of 20 ****. Charity money is a separate pot.


It's a good way to give a little to a lot of charities in my eyes and get both the rewarding bond with my dogs and a medal to record that. And it's incentive to get out there!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Can't believe it's nearly November! 
We did a slow 5km (slower than usual ) last week 'cause I still had my stupid foot pain, but thanks to my super painful spiky massage ball, I seem to be fixed  and hopefully I'm going to have more time to get out now .


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok, so November's race is for Hounds for Heroes.

The purpose of "Hounds for Heroes" is to provide specially trained assistance dogs to injured and disabled men and women of both the UK Armed Forces and the Emergency Services.
Through this provision their aims are to provide help and practical support leading to an enhanced quality of life for their clients.

Initially Hounds for Heroes set out to raise £100,000, which would pay for the first 5 Labradors and their subsequent costs throughout their lives. The Puppies on Parade Appeal was so successful that they have started their fourth appeal to purchase their latest squadron of cadets.

The dogs are carefully selected for all the qualities needed to produce excellent assistance dogs. The Charity has a small army of puppy parents who help with the first year of training. The dogs then enter advanced training to turn them from well behaved dogs into fully trained assistance dogs that not only bring quality of life to their owner by opening doors, picking up items, getting money from ATMs, opening train doors etc: they also bring companionship and love that can be missing when someone becomes disabled.










Entries here: http://www.k9trailtime.com/shop/virtual-races/november/november-virtual-race.html


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

SLB said:


> Ok, so November's race is for Hounds for Heroes.
> 
> The purpose of "Hounds for Heroes" is to provide specially trained assistance dogs to injured and disabled men and women of both the UK Armed Forces and the Emergency Services.
> Through this provision their aims are to provide help and practical support leading to an enhanced quality of life for their clients.
> ...


That's a brilliant charity


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

MiffyMoo said:


> That's a brilliant charity


Get your running gear on, your app started and get on with it


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

SLB said:


> Get your running gear on, your app started and get on with it


I can only run at the weekends. I was quite pleased with Sunday's result, but now have a big blister from my new shoes


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

MiffyMoo said:


> I can only run at the weekends. I was quite pleased with Sunday's result, but now have a big blister from my new shoes


Ouch! You'll be Ok! Just need to run more and harden your feet up


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

November's medal looks amazing (again). Hoping this month we get a bit more time running than last.


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Has anyone got their October medal yet ?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Double post.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

So October, I chose the charity, with the permission of Emily, I also chose which month it would run and Emily allowed me to help design the medal for it. Each of you now have a Brown Clown in your house (haha!).

I chose this charity because my Dad suffered with stage 2 Alzheimer's for 2 years before Cancer took him this July. If you've never seen the Alzheimer's up close before; I hope you never have too. It is awful!

Dad would've been 66 on the 10th of October. Hence the month.

I guess I like these virtual races because my Dad's last favourite thing in life was to visit different charity shops. He'd always buy something in each of them; giving a little money to each charity. And these races are exactly that, giving a little to each.


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

We were getting out groove back after the humid summer and aiming for a 5km entry but last week I got the flu (yes the real deal) and we missed 10 days running. So we had to drop down to "any distance" - not that its any less fun as we were getting some good times earlier this month. 
Just love the colour of the medal


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Look what I have!!!










Early birthday present from my Mum so I can display all the medals and the trophies they have won


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Bumpity bump!

So Novembers race is almost sold out, 80% in fact! 

And this is the sneak peak into Decembers Race. Charity: Dogs for Good.


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Loving the December medal - I feel like my entry should be Christmas day/boxing day run lol


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I thought I'd entered November earlier this month, but apparently I imagined it :Shamefullyembarrased

I've booted Freddie off the team - he's been slowing us down!  I figured as he doesn't love running as much as Danny does, & he's 11 in January, it might be nicer for him to have a solo walk instead so he can just sniff around and be slow.

Our times on his last two runs with us were 52:18 minutes, and 44:21 minutes. 
I took Danny out twice this week and our times were 40:42 and 39:12 minutes - he even managed to impress a GSD owner with his enthusiasm for running 

I wonder if we can get down to 38 or 37 minutes for December! :Woot


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Love it! Poor Freddie! 

My goal for 2017 is to get a 20min 5km. Sub 20 at some point. (#youguysneedbiggerdogs)


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

SLB said:


> Love it! Poor Freddie!
> 
> My goal for 2017 is to get a 20min 5km. Sub 20 at some point. (#youguysneedbiggerdogs)


Correction, #youguysneedbiggerdogsthatactuallypullyouinaforwarddirectionconsistently! Size of dog doesn't necessarily aid fast running times (yes Beau that comment was directed at you!)


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Tyton said:


> Correction, #youguysneedbiggerdogsthatactuallypullyouinaforwarddirectionconsistently! Size of dog doesn't necessarily aid fast running times (yes Beau that comment was directed at you!)


Phaha! I guess that is a more correct hashtag!


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Well done @Gemmaa ! an i'm sure Freddie will appreciate a little one on one time too whether its a slow walk or a walk/run.

My hastag is #needmediumdogtopullmyfatass :Hilarious

We attempted our 5km run on Friday, for November's submission, but only managed 4  and only 2/3 of that was running. To top that Nyx hurt his back leg during/before it. Hes not lame but his leg wasn't comfortable. So house rest on Saturday, which resulted in Hera being sick as the change in routine was too much. Why is it always the way when you have a race coming up  
Anyway will attempt our 5km tonight but its going to be jog/walk effort i think.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Geolgrad said:


> Well done @Gemmaa ! an i'm sure Freddie will appreciate a little one on one time too whether its a slow walk or a walk/run.
> 
> My hastag is #needmediumdogtopullmyfatass :Hilarious
> 
> ...


If they're not well enough, you can always borrow Pen. I'll talk to Max and Andy about your form and swapping. You just need to run her both days. Can't dog swap like at C-Mids. Let me know. It's not worth putting them at risk for a race but Pen is going spare if you want her.


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

SLB said:


> If they're not well enough, you can always borrow Pen. I'll talk to Max and Andy about your form and swapping. You just need to run her both days. Can't dog swap like at C-Mids. Let me know. It's not worth putting them at risk for a race but Pen is going spare if you want her.


Might just take you up on that. Will be a good test for me.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

December is selling out really quickly guys - it seems that this has hit it off and we'll soon be racing to get an entry in!


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Just got my number and I'm #75 .... It's not even December yet


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Geolgrad said:


> Just got my number and I'm #75 .... It's not even December yet


Wow! I got mine yesterday afternoon and it was 54!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

3 spaces left!


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

All sold out now - it's not even the end of Nov yet! I reckon this cooler weather is making running far more popular; I think a lot of people really struggled with high temps this summer; I know we did here (too far South; and too big, too hairy boys!)


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I do hope she opens previous months as suggested.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

DECEMBER IS OPEN AGAIN!!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

125 entries so far!


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

There's still more to come - I can feel it!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Yaaaaaaaaaaay! The new harness finally arrived (waiting 3 days was hard!), much better fit and I LOVE the green! :Joyful and with so many people entering this month, I might be faster than some of them! :Hilarious


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks fab on him! Much better fitting too!


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Loving the green! need a matching line now


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Geolgrad said:


> Loving the green! need a matching line now


I can see myself getting addicted! :Woot


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

It was far too cold for us to pose outside today... nobs!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Got to use my new line today. Well one of them!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

158! 

Also - since we're nearly there, which has been your favourite medal? Mine has to be October, but March is a close second.


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

June and March for me.


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

I love the August one, but October is close


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

175 entries....


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Almost got my 38 minutes today! Unfortunately had an incident with a nasty Labrador which added precious seconds to our time :Shifty
Still, January might see us reach the goal!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Gemmaa said:


> Almost got my 38 minutes today! Unfortunately had an incident with a nasty Labrador which added precious seconds to our time :Shifty
> Still, January might see us reach the goal!


Liked for the goal achieving. Not the Labrador.

I haven't reached my goal of sub 20. But then most of my runs are with friends who are happy to get below 30 and you know what - I have the best times with them. The last run I did (Sunday) I was full of cold but did a 25 minute one so it's not bad.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Bumping.. 

Should I do a new thread for 2017 or keep this one going?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Gemmaa said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaay! The new harness finally arrived (waiting 3 days was hard!), much better fit and I LOVE the green! :Joyful and with so many people entering this month, I might be faster than some of them! :Hilarious


@Gemmaa can I ask which harness this is? What size and where you got it from?


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Fleur said:


> @Gemmaa can I ask which harness this is? What size and where you got it from?


It's the Zero DC Short harness, size XS and I bought it from here: http://www.snowpawstore.com/canicross/canicross-harness/euroshort-harness.html


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

New Thread for 2017 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/virtual-races-2017.439252/


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

FInally got chance to photograph their December medal and 2016 in total.








2016 Virtual Race collection (all bar last one on the right)


----------

